# I'm gone for a little while, to regain my health.



## Duster (Sep 7, 2020)

For those of you who’ve become my friends in the past year or so:
Checking in to let know I won’t be around for around for a time. 

I don’t want lots of messages or replies, because I can’t answer them at this time.  
Life has thrown me a curve ball.  I went to bed Tuesday night, September 1, 2020, everything normal.

I woke up Wednesday to a different world.  I started my tea and got on the computer.  My thinking was muddled.  I started spilling things. I fell out of my chair onto the floor.
By the time my husband came home, I couldn’t talk  in sentences.  He got me to the emergency room.
I spent the next week with tests and doctors { so far}. I had a stroke. My lungs were fulled with fluid. My swollen leg needs an operation to clear out the knots in my veins.  I have a tumor in my stomach.  More surgery. 

My past week has been bed bound, in the hospital, with tubes and wires everywhere.  There’s no end in sight.  Next is the out of town medical specialists. 
I’m tired.  I don’t know when I can return.  Take care and be good to each other.  I’ll come  back when I’m up to it. Bye for now.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2020)

Ohno!  Know that all my prayers are with you!  SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2020)

All the best to you, Duster


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 7, 2020)

Prayers for a speedy recovery going up, @Duster!  Hope you are able to get back soon!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)

No Reply required @Duster. Just know I care and will be sending healing thoughts your way. It sounds like you're in good hands, so rest and recover.

We'll be waiting for your return.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

Duster said:


> For those of you who’ve become my friends in the past year or so:
> Checking in to let know I won’t be around for around for a time.
> 
> I don’t want lots of messages or replies, because I can’t answer them at this time.
> ...


I'm going to miss you, Duster.

Take care of yourself and get your health back in order, and do know you will be in my thoughts and prayers.

A warm hug just for you (from me).


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 7, 2020)

What a shock, Duster.  Do take care of your health.  My prayers for a speedy recovery are with you.  God Bless.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  I'm sure it was painful to do, which makes it all the more generous.  You have helped others by describing this.  I know there will be help for you and that you will make a recovery.  You are a very lively member, Duster, and I always enjoy your words.  Take care, be well, come back.   ♥


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Dolly (Sep 7, 2020)

Oh my goodness. What a dreadful shock for you and your family.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2020)

Hoping that you recover quickly!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

I've only just seen this Duster.

 No need to attempt any replies to these comments, but this must be terrifying for you, and the important thing is that you try to stay as calm as possible during this crises. Just know that people here are all praying for you to be well.. and we wish you everything you're wishing for yourself..


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2020)

*Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery. Please take good care of yourself and come back to us when you are able. Hugs! 
*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2020)

Thinking of you Duster


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 9, 2020)

Positive thoughts of healing and speedy recovery @Duster. 

I know the experience when I had Bell's palsy where I was perfectly fine one day and the next morning, there was a weird feeling the way my mouth moved. I had to go to ER to rule out transient ischemic attacks (TIA). After tests were done, my self diagnosis was confirmed; it was Bell's palsy.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Dolly (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm not a church goer. I belong to the Humanist belief. But I have many friends who are church goers and get a great deal of comfort from their belief. I've asked them to put you on their prayer list, with family and their churches.  Hope you don't mind


----------



## Duster (Sep 12, 2020)

Thank all of you for your well wishes. 
I suffered a small stroke. 
The week was MRI's, Cat scan, x- rays and every test they could slip by me.  Two covid 19 tests later and they are clear, even though I was on a covid 19 floor of the hospital.

There was a 3 hour transfer by ambulance that my husband refers to Mr Toads Wild Ride. The ambulance came for me around 9 PM. We watched an air ambulance land with some woman on her way to help.  We got loaded and my husband was in a car riding behind.
I took a nap and woke up to the driver smoking pot and playing loud music.  The smoke was directed toward the back of the ambulance, where I was.

Since my lungs have embolisms that are breaking off and moving toward my heart,  I didn't know what to do.
Then the driver took a wrong turn and turned off the interstate. We were in a shifty neighborhood.  My husband tried to talk to the driver, but she wouldn't talk to him.  Got back on the interstate and we had traffic stopped. A bad wreak.  At one point a police cruiser pulled up behind the ambulance with lights and sirens blaring. The driver freaked out, but the police were going elsewhere.
We're about 40 minutes late and when they did find the right exit, they were still lost. We finally made it to the University Teaching Hospital about 11:30.

We made it safely to my room.  My husband was so mad at them, but I said let it go, I didn't wan't them looking for revenge.  Yes, the drivers  ditched him and yes they were unprofessional on many counts.  After we came home this week, he reported the incident to our hospital anyway.

My lungs have a filter they put in my chest. It's filtering the clots out.  My leg clots are better with blood thinners.

Sorry, edited, too personal.

I've returned home until we find out if the tumor is malignant or benign {sometime mid next week}.
My husband gives me two shots a day. He says it's payback for all the years gone by.  Too much medicine, but it's bearable.
He's been a real trooper.  Couldn't have done it without him.

We wait, and I try to get stronger, as my fate lies in the balance.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

Duster said:


> Thank all of you for your well wishes.
> I suffered a small stroke.
> The week was MRI's, Cat scan, x- rays and every test they could slip by me.  Two covid 19 tests later and they are clear, even though I was on a covid 19 floor of the hospital.
> 
> ...


((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Wren (Sep 12, 2020)

So sorry to hear your news Duster, with best wishes for a speedy recovery x


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 13, 2020)

O,, my,, Duster does sound like a wild ambulance  ride.

Wishing you the best of luck.
And  be sure to hug  your husband often.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

OMG...an ambulance driver smoking weed.. and having a party while they were driving ? WTH?  their arse wouldn't touch the ground on the way to jail here..  

So sorry you've had to endure all that  Duster, ...thank goodness you have the strength of your lovely husband.. 

Wishing you everything you wish for yourself...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

How do they get away with that sort of thing, on the job?!  
So glad you finally got to the hospital!
We're thinking of you .. so glad your hubby is of such good help


----------



## twinkles (Sep 13, 2020)

prayers are being sent your way duster--- get well soon


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 14, 2020)

@Duster when I read what you went through in your ambulance ride, I feel so angry I could spit nails!!  I hope those clowns get their a**es fired.  

On a calmer note, I hope your recovery is speedy and you have good news from your tests.  Prayers for you....


----------



## Gaer (Sep 25, 2020)

Duster:  You're back?  Oh! how wonderful!  What was it?  How do you feel now?


----------



## Duster (Sep 25, 2020)

I saw my doctor and have an update;
I have stage 3 uterine cancer.  The doctor wants me to get 3 chemotherapy treatments to shrink the tumors before surgery.  It will be a full hysterectomy, which will hopefully get all of the cancer.  There's hope that they will get it all out and that I can live the rest of my life cancer free.
They don't think it has spread to other areas.  They plan to do another 3 rounds of chemo after the surgery, just to be sure  it's gone.

I appreciate all of your positive thoughts and prayers.  I'm blessed to be be surrounded by so many caring individuals. {{{HUGS}}}

My angels are with me always and will be, no matter what happens.  A strong faith in the Lord makes the burden more bearable.  I always have my faith to turn to, when things get tough.

I'll check in with all of you from time to time, just not as much as usual.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh my @Duster what a time you've had and yes please know we are all thinking of you and holding you in our hearts


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 25, 2020)

@Duster thanks for the update. Stay positive, keep your faith and beat that cancer. You're being tested now, just remain strong. The SF community is rooting for you. You are favored to have a loving husband. Start saying I Love You to him more often, if you haven't done so.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

Oooh Duster.. we all hope and prey that every wish you have for yourself is the wish which will be fulfilled. ..I wish you no pain... and I wish that you're able to visit as often as you feel well enough to... (((hugs)))


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 26, 2020)

Praying for you, @Duster !   Especially that the hysterectomy leaves you cancer free! Doctors don't usually say it's contained to one area unless they're pretty sure.  Let us know when find out your surgery date.  I somehow missed your update on the 12th.  Sounds like the small stroke was actually am blessing if that's what led to discovering your uterine cancer.


----------



## Dolly (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh Duster my love. What a time you are having. Perhaps that mini stroke was a blessing,  you wouldn't have found the cancer. I trained as a nurse in 1969 and medicine and surgery these days are much more user friendly then they ever were in my day.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

I somehow missed this thread before just now.  @Duster I pray for the very best outcome for you and for guidance and wisdom for your medical support team. 

Please do keep us posted as you can. We care.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

Praying you'll get through the treatments with calm. Many prayers are sent for you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2020)

*Take care and be well soon, Duster. 

*


----------



## MickaC (Sep 28, 2020)

@Duster   PLEASE be STRONG, KEEP your FAITH. My whole HEARTED PRAYERS for YOU.  We will keep STRENGTH for YOU......and will KEEP STRONG for YOU.


----------



## drifter (Oct 8, 2020)

Duster you will be in my thoughts as I wish and pray you will have a complete and cancer free recovery.
My daughter has an uncurable cancer and I pray for her daily. I will add you to my prayers.


----------



## Ladybj (Oct 8, 2020)

drifter said:


> Duster you will be in my thoughts as I wish and pray you will have a complete and cancer free recovery.
> My daughter has an uncurable cancer and I pray for her daily. I will add you to my prayers.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 9, 2020)

Duster said:


> For those of you who’ve become my friends in the past year or so:
> Checking in to let know I won’t be around for around for a time.
> 
> I don’t want lots of messages or replies, because I can’t answer them at this time.
> ...



Hi, I am kinda new here but I hope I am not out of line here but is there any way your hubby could keep in touch with us to let us know how you are doing? Also I am going to put in a special prayer request for you at my church. May GOD Bless you and keep you safe and in good spirits.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

and they are here on the Forum


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hi, I am kinda new here but I hope I am not out of line here but is there any way your hubby could keep in touch with us to let us know how you are doing? Also I am going to put in a special prayer request for you at my church. May GOD Bless you and keep you safe and in good spirits.


we're fortunate that Duster has been well enough to post on other threads today


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice to see you are feeling well enough to post on the forum today, Duster


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> we're fortunate that Duster has been well enough to post on other threads today



Thnx hollydolly. I'm glad to hear that, she sounds like a fighter and has her significant other to see her through this.

Footsteps in the sand.


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

I got my head shaved on Tuesday.  My hair has been coming out and my husband was brushing it. It was making us both depressed, so he said maybe I should just let it go.  I decided that would be best.  I have a wig that looks like my own hair and I have some scarves and turbans that I feel comfortable wearing.  I had my 2nd chemo infusion on Tuesday. On the way home my husband called his sister to see if she had some hair clippers that he could borrow.  She said she could do better than that and told us to meet her at the beauty shop she works at as a beautician. It was after hours with no one around. She gave me a crewcut!  My ears stick out more than I ever knew.  It's comfortable and it's not shaved so much as it is almost not there. That was so sweet of her to do this for me! I'm so grateful to her.

As my husband is bald on the top of his head, he said we now have matching hairdos.
When my husband meets little children for the first time, they always want to know where his hair went.  He tells them that he has a little car and rides in it with the top down.  The wind blows through his hair and carries it away. 

Then he asks when the child wants to go riding in his little car with him. He hasn’t had any takers yet.  Guess I’ll have to tell them that I took a ride with him!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

@Duster, how very kind of your  sister-in-law to cut your hair into a neat style albeit very short, it means you still have some confidence left too I would imagine... . Great to hear from you, I really hope you're coping with this Chemo.. is it taking much out of you,? don't be afraid to tell us if it is.. .. but we promise not to depress you by harping on about it.. ... funny story about your hubs and the children... I like that story..


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2020)

@Duster .. Your husband is a sweetheart.

Even more than the chemo, losing her hair was the most depressing for my mother. However, one of my sisters had a wig for her to wear that made her feel much better. Glad you're dealing with it with a good sense of humour.


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks Holly!  I'm having a pretty good day today. I've only had a couple of rough days so far.  I was having nausea and hives one weekend and couldn't eat or sleep. We looked up the side effects on the medication I was taking and figured out it was the statins. I called my contact and she told me to stop taking them. Both the nausea and the rash went away.  It was a prescription attached to my file from the emergency room doctor who treated my in early September and I didn't even need the medication. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

I was close to my sister in law, Cindy, who passed in 2003 after a 13 year battle with brain cancer.  She was comfortable with her baldness around the family. It's just hair.  It doesn't change who you are.  I learned a lot from Cindy and the courage and dignity she conveyed through her battle.   

Being prepared helps so much. Even talking with other chemo patients helps. They don't mind showing you their lack of hair. It will grow back.
My husband's attitude is to stick a hat on your head and use sunscreen!

As long as things fall into place, I fully intend to survive this glitch in my life story.  I'm already looking ahead beyond this bump in the road, planning my future.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> I got my head shaved on Tuesday.  My hair has been coming out and my husband was brushing it. It was making us both depressed, so he said maybe I should just let it go.  I decided that would be best.  I have a wig that looks like my own hair and I have some scarves and turbans that I feel comfortable wearing.  I had my 2nd chemo infusion on Tuesday. On the way home my husband called his sister to see if she had some hair clippers that he could borrow.  She said she could do better than that and told us to meet her at the beauty shop she works at as a beautician. It was after hours with no one around. She gave me a crewcut!  My ears stick out more than I ever knew.  It's comfortable and it's not shaved so much as it is almost not there. That was so sweet of her to do this for me! I'm so grateful to her.
> 
> As my husband has a bald on the top of his head, he said we now have matching hairdos.
> When my husband meets little children for the first time, they always want to know where his hair went.  He tells them that he has a little car and rides in it with the top down.  The wind blows through his hair and carries it away.
> ...


The only side effect my son had from his chemo was that his hair fell out.  When it grew back he was so excited because it grew back fine, instead of coarse.  “My hair is wonderful”, he said .  I hope it all goes as well for you as it did for him.


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Duster when I read what you went through in your ambulance ride, I feel so angry I could spit nails!!  I hope those clowns get their a**es fired.
> 
> On a calmer note, I hope your recovery is speedy and you have good news from your tests.  Prayers for you....


Thank you Cinnamon Sugar, for your well wishes and prayers.  My husband tried to get the ambulance company to at least drug test their employees.  He was able to get them to cut the payment bill in half though.


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

drifter said:


> Duster you will be in my thoughts as I wish and pray you will have a complete and cancer free recovery.
> My daughter has an uncurable cancer and I pray for her daily. I will add you to my prayers.


Thank you Drifter!  I'm so sorry to hear about your dear daughter.  I'll send some prayers to both of you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*It's very nice to hear that you are doing so well, Duster! I'm hoping that each day to come is better than the one before. Kindest regards. *


----------



## Duster (Oct 21, 2020)

The Chemo Clinic gave me a complimentary wig.  They had several to choose from and my husband said, “Get a blond sexy one!”
I found a beautiful wig that was my brunette color {without the gray} and styled very much like my own above the shoulder length hairdo.
I tried it on at home and it's perfect.

A few days later I was doing things on the computer in the office and saw someone tall with dark hair pass my door. “Who  just went by?” I thought.  " Is someone else in the house?” It was my husband wearing my wig and he kept popping in from time to time, looking like an old Beatle!  That big silly really cheered me up!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> The Chemo Clinic gave me a complimentary wig.  They had several to choose from and my husband said, “Get a blond sexy one!”
> I found a beautiful wig that was my brunette color {without the gray} and styled very much like my own above the shoulder length hairdo.
> I tried it on at home and it's perfect.
> 
> A few days later I was doing things on the computer in the office and saw someone tall with dark hair pass my door. “Who  just went by?” I thought.  " Is someone else in the house?” It was my husband wearing my wig and he kept popping in from time to time, looking like an old Beatle!  That big silly really cheered me up!


I love this post. Thanks.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 21, 2020)

Duster:  I've never stopped praying for you!  I never will!  You're part of my heart!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 21, 2020)

I don`t know how I have missed all of these posts but I am thrilled to hear that you are doing well! It really is about your attitude,I believe. A sense of humor never hurts either.

I am currently watching my sister battle stage 3 breast cancer and she is very determined to not stay on the couch and feel sorry for herself. I would like to go visit her but I would never find her home! Since her diagnosis in early September,she has driven (alone) from home south of San Jose,California to Wyoming to take her granddaughter`s dog to her. Drove there in a day and drove back the next for chemo. Driven from home to Washington State to evaluate a new litter of puppies. Flew to San Diego ,CA to help with the birth of a litter of 14 puppies. Drove to Boise,Idaho for a dog show. Yesterday she drove to Medford,Oregon to deliver a 13 week old puppy to it`s new mom. I get tired just thinking about it,and she is a year and a half older than me! After the chemo,she will have surgery,then radiation.I begged her to please take time to rest,but that`s not how she operates. I`m praying that it won`t all catch up to her.

Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2020)

Duster I wish you a speedy recovery also. Having a positive attitude will go a long way and it sounds like you have that. My best to you and your hubby for keeping your spirits up.


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 21, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I don`t know how I have missed all of these posts but I am thrilled to hear that you are doing well! It really is about your attitude,I believe. A sense of humor never hurts either.
> 
> I am currently watching my sister battle stage 3 breast cancer and she is very determined to not stay on the couch and feel sorry for herself. I would like to go visit her but I would never find her home! Since her diagnosis in early September,she has driven (alone) from home south of San Jose,California to Wyoming to take her granddaughter`s dog to her. Drove there in a day and drove back the next for chemo. Driven from home to Washington State to evaluate a new litter of puppies. Flew to San Diego ,CA to help with the birth of a litter of 14 puppies. Drove to Boise,Idaho for a dog show. Yesterday she drove to Medford,Oregon to deliver a 13 week old puppy to it`s new mom. I get tired just thinking about it,and she is a year and a half older than me! After the chemo,she will have surgery,then radiation.I begged her to please take time to rest,but that`s not how she operates. I`m praying that it won`t all catch up to her.
> 
> Wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


What kind of puppies?


----------

